# CERM 15th Edition Errata needed - Please Help!



## x00n (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello﻿ everyone,

Recently PPI removed the ability to look up erratas on their website completely and demands buying latest 16th Edition of the CERM. I have the 15th Edition of the CERM that I had purchased ealier in the year for the October PE exam.

 I will appreciate if anyone can share the errata for CERM 15th Edition.

Thank you in advance.﻿﻿


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Oct 17, 2018)

x00n said:


> Hello﻿ everyone,
> 
> Recently PPI removed the ability to look up erratas on their website completely and demands buying latest 16th Edition of the CERM. I have the 15th Edition of the CERM that I had purchased ealier in the year for the October PE exam.
> 
> ...


Please PM me with your email.


----------



## x00n (Oct 17, 2018)

Turns out we both have the index but not the errata. Anyone have the errata available to share?


----------



## joeng55 (Oct 31, 2018)

Don't know why they removed the errata.   I would assume there are mistakes in the 16th ed. as well.  Does anyone have the appendix - Nomographs, and conversions?  Also, I am looking for the 11th Ed. index.


----------

